# Different morphs, same species?!



## infinity (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, I bought 10 or so nymphs a while back (they're still unknown in terms of species as I bought them as one thing and they turned out to be completely different)...

But They all are exactly the same size, both have a light cream speck on their abdomen, about 3 inches long and light green...

HOWEVER!!! - Two of the females came out budwinged... The other came out with a complete abdomen covering set! All three are guaranteed female, same colour, same size etc etc...

Any ideas?


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2006)

Hard to say without pics.


----------



## Ian (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh god, things have to from bad to worse...  

That sounds wierd, post up some pics, might be a little clearer.


----------



## infinity (Aug 15, 2006)

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b244/bet.../mantisunknown/

ok, I now highly doubt they're the same species... thorax in the *winged* mantis is quite a deal wider and on the bud-winged form, the wings are yellow/clear checked pattern whereas the winged one has clear membranous wings...

The strange thing is that the male - also shown in the folder above HAS long wings... I mated him with the bud-winged form and he got on quite happily!

So... If they are different species, if the ooths hatch, there's a new one now... If they're not, then it will also be interesting to see whether we get a winged/ budded female

Either way, as my males have died now, the winged female is for sale should anyone want her


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 15, 2006)

one of them looks a bit like my miomantis,the one with stubby wings and a short head. i dunno


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2006)

The two females in the pics are obviously not the same. One with the short wings looks like STAGMOMANTIS of some type. The one in the last few pics is male and again looks stagmomantis. No idea what the other one is but looks like miomantis or Hierodula.


----------



## Ian (Aug 15, 2006)

How very strange...the stubbed look somewhat like a stagmomantis limbata? The fully winged look very much Hierodula. Maybe Christian should give his view...


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 15, 2006)

hm , looking at pics -stagmomantis might be what i've got


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2006)

Pretty sure none of those are budwing mantids.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 15, 2006)

My guess is Hierodula Parviceps and Stagmomantis Limbata. They are definately not the same species. Where did you get them from?


----------



## Ian (Aug 15, 2006)

They were from me...bought and sold as Hierodula Granids.... :?

Veyr strange indeed...not only did they not turn out to be grandis, but 2 different species? What have you been feeding them Jon?


----------



## 13ollox (Aug 15, 2006)

ian looks like that shipment you got turned out to be all sorts of mantids lol ... mine consisted of grandis and parviceps . lol . 8)


----------



## infinity (Aug 15, 2006)

ok, so we've seen your best guesses...  Anyone ever tried mating these (Hierodula Parviceps and Stagmomantis Limbata as Yen suggested)? because mine DID mate... whether they produce fertile ooths is the will of the gods


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2006)

> ok, so we've seen your best guesses...  Anyone ever tried mating these (Hierodula Parviceps and Stagmomantis Limbata as Yen suggested)? because mine DID mate... whether they produce fertile ooths is the will of the gods


Limbata are easy to mate. Which ones mated? In your pics the male and the short winged female are the same. The one with the long wings is the mystery.


----------



## infinity (Aug 15, 2006)

So you think both the male and the stumpy winged female is S.limbata? Kinda hoping so cos that's what mated...

As for the larger one... still no idea what it could be but it's just moulted to adult - unfortunately only has one and a half front raptoral forelegs but apart from that, if anyone wants it?!


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 15, 2006)

> They were from me...bought and sold as Hierodula Granids.... :? Veyr strange indeed...not only did they not turn out to be grandis, but 2 different species? What have you been feeding them Jon?


yeah i got a male n a female parviceps and grandis...not complaining though. both females are beats who regularly enjoy strying to attack me. haha


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 15, 2006)

That's not bad considering you get two species for the price of one


----------

